# Dimples in cork



## winemaker_3352 (May 19, 2010)

I have a Portuguese floor corker - it works great - but it leaves a dimple in the top. Is there any way around this?


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

I get dimples from my port hand corkers. You're not alone. No soloution yet on my part.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah - that is what i am afraid of - can't really correct it.

I know it doesn't affect the wine in any shape or form - but it does appear amateur.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

Maybe make a metal cap to go over the cork and distribute the pressure?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 19, 2010)

Can't the way the 3 point iris works is it compresses - so putting the metal cap on would either hinder the iris or it would just not compress as well to push the cork in.

I am assuming here.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 19, 2010)

True. Maybe Tom will chime in with advice? I've just been filling the dimple with wax and stamping my initial into it. Make's it looks fancy and hid the dimple.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 19, 2010)

I do not get dimples in my corks from my Port. Floor Corker. Most of my bottles are bordeaux and I use the synthetic 1 1/2" corks. Thoughts on this is are your corks too long? Does this happen with various bottles? Are you quick at the corking? Do not slowly apply pressure, pull the lever with one full motion. Have you tried other corks?

All wine for thought.


----------



## Green Mountains (May 19, 2010)

I used to get that with the hand corker but no dimples with my port floor model. 

Wonder if it's a manufacturers defect.


----------



## Wade E (May 19, 2010)

I dont get them using my Port floor corker either and is 1 reason I stopped using the hand corker to rid my corks of this dimple. What kind of corks are you using and how do you prepare your corks?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> True. Maybe Tom will chime in with advice? I've just been filling the dimple with wax and stamping my initial into it. Make's it looks fancy and hid the dimple.



Thats a pretty cool idea. How are you applying the wax? I had gotten some you just put in a hot glue gun. I put a dab on the side of the bottle towards the top and then used a stamp to emboss it.It was for xmas gifts in 2008 but have'nt used it since. I didn't apply it to the top as I always use shrink capsuls.


----------



## xanxer82 (May 20, 2010)

I have a bag of seal pellets and just pour some in a double boiler. Use a spoon to drible some into the dimple and elegantly run down the neck. Use a monogram stamp after a few seconds.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

djrockinsteve


> I do not get dimples in my corks from my Port. Floor Corker. Most of my bottles are bordeaux and I use the synthetic 1 1/2" corks. Thoughts on this is are your corks too long? Does this happen with various bottles? Are you quick at the corking? Do not slowly apply pressure, pull the lever with one full motion. Have you tried other corks?



I use Supreme Corq X2 synthetic #9 Wine Cork 1 3/4" - i do it in one motion - however i do it probably slower than what you are explaining.

Wade


> I dont get them using my Port floor corker either and is 1 reason I stopped using the hand corker to rid my corks of this dimple. What kind of corks are you using and how do you prepare your corks?



I use Supreme Corq X2 synthetic #9 Wine Cork 1 3/4".

I just store my corks in a corkidor - other than that - i don't really do any prep to my corks.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I get dimples from my port hand corkers. You're not alone. No soloution yet on my part.



Come on guys, did you replace your mom when your sister came out with dimples or did you say oh how cute! Did you cover them up with wax or did you use them to you advantage of being considered pretty! LOL just a thought for the day.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 20, 2010)

Runningwolf - good point.

Part of this was to see if I was the only one experiencing this - if i was - then the problem lies with the user (ME).  

Or possibly the cork/cork preparation.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 20, 2010)

Would you drip wax over these dimples and scar the wax or return her momma just because she had dimples! LOL Over time dimples dissappear (yeah I know and new ones appear where we don't want them and they should be covered up).


----------



## xanxer82 (May 20, 2010)

LOL Dan. Hey if she likes to play with hot wax and not MY sis or mum. Whatever floats her boat. ROFL


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 20, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> LOL Dan. Hey if she likes to play with hot wax and not MY sis or mum. Whatever floats her boat. ROFL



Yeah but that might NOT be ALL that bad.

Wait, where's the corner? I'm going.


----------

